# Chipmunks



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Well I finally tried the bucket trick,with sunflower seeds.Mouse traps not really strong enough,rat traps killed squirrels ,poison killed anything that ate it.Put a bucket in front and a bucket in back,5 chipmunks and three mice,one day.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Rat traps have worked for me, 9 chipmunks in 2 weeks and I live in a suburb. If you live my a woods it would likely never end.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Bought my boy a pellet gun. My chipmunk issue has been solved ever since.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RIP,,,,,,, lol,,,, 
I'm up to 15 & STILL missed 3 yesterday am. (Sheridan 20 with cheap Ebay 30mm red dot. MAN is this gun accurate!)
My neighbor across the street is up to near 20! 
Next door neighbor just bought his first gun ever, a break-barrel pump pellet.... He's ecstatic at 3!

I still have a slew of groundhog pups to deal with,,,, they are starting to travel FAR from the den, & now their practicing digging holes ALL around my yard!
*I'm thinking 'CROCK POT' & BBQ sauce!?*

*JUST WONDERING,,,, if my neighbors are LIABLE for their roaming DOGS & CATS,,,, WHY ISN'T THE GAME COMMISSION LIABLE FOR THEIR DAMN 'ROAMING', 'TRESPASSING' "CONTROLLED" GAME ANIMALS!!!??? *

*YOU KNOW,*
*I 'HAD' ABOUT 15 ENGLISH WALNUT STARTERS, UP HIGH, ON TOP OF MY OUTDOOR FRIDGE,,,, *
*& A LITTLE SOB STILL MANAGED TO GET UP THERE, DIG UP ALL OF THE NUTS & TRASH MY BEAUTIFUL, HEALTHY 12"-15" TREES!!!*


*I'm figuring $15-$20 EACH!???? *
*AND, with NO (^%$#@! ) MONETARY LIMIT ON MY EMOTIONAL DISTRESS!!!?*



*I'll have to post a picture for you guys,,,, my newly acquired 4 shot .410 bolt,,,, with a newly mounted red/green dot scope on top, & a VERY powerful green push button laser underneath!!!*
*Just wondering,,, 3" #4 shot,,,,, or 1/4oz SLUGS!!!??? *

*RAMBO!!!*


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Just skin young ground hogs and fry them like you do squirrel. Cut into pieces. Roll in flour Brown both sides in Crisco in a skillet. add some water put on a lid and put them in the oven at 250 until tender. Put back on stove and crisp them back up if you want. Salt and pepper.
Older ground hogs I par boil until all fat is off then barbeque on grill with favorite sauce. Or pressure cook until all the meat falls off the bones. Remove bones. Fork meat apart and add cream of mushroom or cream of chicken soup. Makes good sandwiches. Dad taught me right. Ate a lot of ground hog through college. Had more $$$ for beer!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

My in-ground pool is a chipmunk killing machine.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Doboy said:


> RIP,,,,,,, lol,,,,
> I'm up to 15 & STILL missed 3 yesterday am. (Sheridan 20 with cheap Ebay 30mm red dot. MAN is this gun accurate!)
> My neighbor across the street is up to near 20!
> Next door neighbor just bought his first gun ever, a break-barrel pump pellet.... He's ecstatic at 3!
> ...


Slugs for chipmonks, Doboy......hahahahaha, your crazy, man. Hey bro, if them slugs won't work, let me know. I'll lend you my M14.....hahaha.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

CFIden said:


> Just skin young ground hogs and fry them like you do squirrel. Cut into pieces. Roll in flour Brown both sides in Crisco in a skillet. add some water put on a lid and put them in the oven at 250 until tender. Put back on stove and crisp them back up if you want. Salt and pepper.
> Older ground hogs I par boil until all fat is off then barbeque on grill with favorite sauce. Or pressure cook until all the meat falls off the bones. Remove bones. Fork meat apart and add cream of mushroom or cream of chicken soup. Makes good sandwiches. Dad taught me right. Ate a lot of ground hog through college. Had more $$$ for beer!



Thanks CFI,,, for more recipes. It's about time,,,,, 
I've been patiently waiting for these hog pups to put a little weight on, & then they are going into the crock pot,,, like you said, with a can of mushroom soup!
I now have 2 new holes dug under my concrete floor barn, & they just about wiped out my melon patch!
That's just about all I can take.

FYI,,, 
Update on Those red fox pups; ( that WERE eating all of 'my' rabbits & squirrels)
Turns out that my neighbor had 4 in his shed too! He opened the door & there they sat, back in the corner. Out of the 9 that He & I seen, we only have pictures of 1 that's still remaining. 
5 confirmed road-kills,,, so far. (plus some *****! ;>)

I usually dump some fish guts near a culvert, that's going under a 50mph road that's loaded with 16 wheelers,,,, 
Works like a charm! ;>)


----------

